

GitHub's CodeConf 2015 call for proposals is now open - amateurhuman
http://codeconf.com/cfp.html

======
jordigh
Hm... should I propose my Evolve talk? I wasn't able to get it acknowledged
for Pycon:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4OlDm3akbqg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4OlDm3akbqg)

Evolve is a great idea, but it's not git. I'd be happy if spreading the Evolve
idea got it implemented it in git. Just imagine: completely safe, undoable,
effortless `git push --force`. No more I-told-you-so's.

I can't tell what CodeConf is about exactly, but it seems broad enough for me
to try to get my talk heard.

------
sytse
GitLab CEO here, would it be bad taste to submit a talk about collaboration
and community around our open source project? :)

------
longlivegnu
I've applied to a few CFP's but never gotten in, here's to hoping this is my
lucky charm!

